# Tanners creek



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Is tanners iced in at the ramp........thanks..............Doc


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Doc, PM send


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

Is there some secret Tanners Creek ramp ice conspiracy that we need to know about?


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL.................Doc


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Are you going to the river and not going to tell me?


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Nope got a buyer for the old boat looking for a place close to launch and ride....Doc


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Kenny, if you play nice we will put you the loop.... Better rest-up, when this thaws I think you will be covered up at work.


----------



## storm (Jan 30, 2009)

Has anyone had any problems this winter with the local duck hunters? I have launched at Tanners several times this year and had notes left on my window warning me to stay out untill Duck season is over! The last time I was there My truck tire was slashed!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hmmm, Want you to stay away but won't let you leave. Pretty stupid


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Storm, that sucs.

Check out this thread for more info, 
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=109354

Slip


----------



## BowKat04 (Feb 27, 2005)

storm said:


> Has anyone had any problems this winter with the local duck hunters? I have launched at Tanners several times this year and had notes left on my window warning me to stay out untill Duck season is over! The last time I was there My truck tire was slashed!


That is TOTAL BS! I'd get in touch with the authorities on that one if you havnt already!


----------



## storm (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeah well the local police told me it would be best if I were to stay away for a while!! I just laughed with no suprise LOL. This makes it hard for me to actually use my carry and conceal rights if you know what I mean!!


----------

